
Yelp Evades Fire but Isn’t Bulletproof - danso
https://www.wsj.com/articles/yelp-evades-fire-but-isnt-bulletproof-11551983590
======
btown
[https://outline.com/gevTtU](https://outline.com/gevTtU) \- January 22 article
linked in the OP with context of SQN Investors' call for a board overhaul,
alleging mismanagement.

It's so intriguing how much power a 4% stockholder can have over a public
corporation. But I guess that other investors likely don't want to step up to
be an activist if someone else with even more exposure is willing to do so,
and they'll happily vote alongside the activist who's ideally made themselves
closer to the problem, and (those investors would hope) wouldn't have the
baggage and misalignment that a founding team might.

------
neonate
[https://outline.com/C7BuY4](https://outline.com/C7BuY4)

~~~
eyeareque
Thank you. Paywalls shouldn’t be on the front page.

------
rokhayakebe
Yelp should be DoorDash. Yelp should let you buy services directly from the
platform. Yelp should be Groupon. Yelp should be Medium for small businesses.

~~~
jitl
Yelp bought food delivery service Eat24 for $134 million in 2015 and
integrated it. They sold Eat24 to GrubHub in 2017 for $287 million and swapped
for a GrubHub integration/partnership. As of 2018, DoorDash was still
struggling to turn a profit.

